# Tank Size



## asastorm (Dec 3, 2016)

Will baby piranhas need a large tank my friend sold all of his babies so he doesn't know but would a 20 gallon tank be ok


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

How many, and what size?

A 20 gallon is fine for fry... but good for 1/2 of an adult.


----------

